

Show HN: Interactive paper time tracker - adib
http://basil-salad.com/wp/labs/time-tracker-to-improve-your-personal-productivity/

======
ColinWright
You submitted this four weeks ago ...

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2549609>

